# Peter Jackson's Lord of the rings trilogy



## Bender (Feb 1, 2012)

The godliest movie trilogy (and book adaptation) and first fantasy flick that ever got an insane number of Academy awards.

What awards?

    Academy Award for Best Picture
    Best Director
    Best Original Score (Howard Shore)
    Best Adapted Screenplay
    Best Art Direction
    Best Costume Design
    Best Film Editing
    Best Make-up
    Best Music (song)
    Best Sound Mixing
    Best Visual Effects 

Also it's the first fantasy film to win "Best picture".

The film also won four Golden Globes

I fucking love this trilogy.


----------



## Bart (Feb 1, 2012)

Bender, you've ascended into greatness for simply creating this thread :3

*Enter:* 

Howard Shore's score ~

All I have to say now is that don't be surprised if Richard Armitage is nominated or wins _Best Supporting Actor_, but _There and Back Again_ will take home everything, but back to the topic of _LOTR_ :WOW


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2012)

Of all the movie threads I can't believe this wasn't made. 

On another note after watching Return of the king I decided I'm going to get the extended edition. 

250 minutes of goodness pek pek


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't remember the sequels too much, but I really enjoy Fellowship of the Ring. I plan on re-watching all three soon with a couple friends in preparation for The Hobbit.


----------



## Bart (Feb 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Of all the movie threads I can't believe this wasn't made.
> 
> On another note after watching Return of the king I decided I'm going to get the extended edition.
> 
> 250 minutes of goodness pek pek



Indeedy :3

OMG you've not seen the Extended Edition of Return of the King? ;O Please tell me you've at least seen the Fellowship and the Two Towers' versions?



Stunna said:


> I don't remember the sequels too much, but I really enjoy Fellowship of the Ring. I plan on re-watching all three soon with a couple friends in preparation for The Hobbit.



Brilliant stuff, Stunna :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 1, 2012)

If you haven't seen the extended editions then you had no right to make this thread.

For you have yet to know what true greatness is.


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2012)

Bart said:


> Indeedy :3
> 
> OMG you've not seen the Extended Edition of Return of the King? ;O Please tell me you've at least seen the Fellowship and the Two Towers' versions?



lol well I assumed that buying the excellent Blu-ray quality version it would be Extended Edition or so.  Turns out I was wrong.


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> If you haven't seen the extended editions then you had no right to make this thread.
> 
> For you have yet to know what true greatness is.



I've read the books though.   

Mark my words I shall obtain the extended edition.


----------



## Bart (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty much what _Masamune_ said there, Bender :3

Awww right I see, bad choice then but not the end of the world; the normal editions are pretty okay but then again the extended one's take it to a whole other level :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Books? Bah. The Extended Edition shows you what sound a man makes when he is stabbed in the back. Because Christopher Lee knows what that actually sounds like.


----------



## Bart (Feb 1, 2012)

Exactly ^^


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Gandalf.. he is epic like whitbeard, every time he appears he speaks an awesome intelligent line and he had the most epic moment of the trilogy the charge in Helm's Deep.. So fucking beautiful...


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Books? Bah. The Extended Edition shows you what sound a man makes when he is stabbed in the back. Because Christopher Lee knows what that actually sounds like.



You mean by the fact that he's a WW II vet. 


@ Bart

I'm currently ordering the Extended version and hopefully I get them soon.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

I sold all my movies a while back. The only thing that I didn't get sell, Extended version trilogy of LoTR


----------



## Bart (Feb 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> You mean by the fact that he's a WW II vet.
> 
> @ Bart
> 
> I'm currently ordering the Extended version and hopefully I get them soon.



Yeah that's exactly what he meant becuase it's on one of the 2 special feature dvd's for ROTK; the special features are amazing by the way, not sure about TT or ROTK but the Fellowship's features are around 5 hours long, the others are about the same.



Gnome said:


> I sold all my movies a while back. The only thing that I didn't get sell, Extended version trilogy of LoTR



From now on you're Gnome, _Esquire of Rohan_ :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> You mean by the fact that he's a WW II vet.



There is a scene in the movie where a...certain character...gets stabbed in the back. Peter Jackson was giving directions about the melodramatic way he thought the actor should act when that happened, but Christopher Lee interrupted him and said "Peter, do you know what sound a man makes when he is stabbed in the back? *Because I do*."

And thats when we found out he wasn't just a WWII vet; he was part of a top-secret commando unit involved in crazy things like getting Vikings to blow up a Nazi dam. With his cousin, James Bond's dad. 

And that scene is when we first started to learn all of that.


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2012)

Ordered it Extended edition set

Friday night I'm Lotr partying


----------



## Bart (Feb 2, 2012)

Ooo all three of them? :WOW


----------



## Bender (Feb 2, 2012)

@ Bart

Yup


----------



## Bart (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome haha :3


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2012)

Greatest move trilogy of all time. Peter is a joke now though.


----------



## Bart (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh dear, Pseudo ...


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 2, 2012)

If they had known the success that it would have had, they would had done 6 movies instead of 3.
I am sad that there wasn't a scouring of the shire.


----------



## Bender (Feb 2, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Greatest move trilogy of all time. Peter is a joke now though.



Come again? 

If anyone's a joke it's George Lucas IMO


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah, Lucas can't write crud. What has Peter Jackson done as of lately that is bad?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

X-Men is the best movie trilogy.


This is fact.


But them Hobbits didn't do too bad.


----------



## Bender (Feb 2, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Yeah, Lucas can't write crud. What has Peter Jackson done as of lately that is bad?



......

Oh that's right.

Nothing


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> X-Men is the best movie trilogy.
> 
> 
> This is fact.
> ...



Nah, not even close. Your Juggernaut fetish isn't going to change that.


----------



## Bender (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Nah, not even close. Your Juggernaut fetish isn't going to change that.



Juggernaut's "I'm the Juggernaut bitch" is so overrated it's not even funny.

Gandalf's "You shall not pass" shall forever be known as the epitome of epic.


----------



## Federer (Feb 2, 2012)

The Two Towers is for me the greatest movie of all time.

I watched it in the movie theathers and I had an orgasm of the epic battle at Helmsdeep. The music, the drama, the action, it was a magical moment.


----------



## Federer (Feb 2, 2012)

Why on earth aren't Gimli and Legolas in the poll list?

After Gandalf they are the best characters, the greatest duo.


----------



## Bender (Feb 2, 2012)

Federer said:


> Why on earth aren't Gimli and Legolas in the poll list?
> 
> After Gandalf they are the best characters, the greatest duo.



I wanted to make room for Sauron.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 3, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Books? Bah. The Extended Edition shows you what sound a man makes when he is stabbed in the back. Because Christopher Lee knows what that actually sounds like.



_"The filth of Sarumon is washed away"_

Treebeard.


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Yeah, Lucas can't write crud. What has Peter Jackson done as of lately that is bad?



Have you never seen King Kong?


Jesus Christ, what a horrible film.


----------



## Wan (Feb 3, 2012)

Wait wait wait.

Wait.

What the hell is Arwen doing in Gimli's place on the poll?


----------



## Adagio (Feb 3, 2012)

Other than LoTR I can't think of other movie adaptations where non book scenes were actually well done and didn't seem to stand out that much from the rest of the original story.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Have you never seen King Kong?
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, what a horrible film.



It was pretty bad, but that was 7 years ago 

I don't think one duff film categorises someone as a joke


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Have you never seen King Kong?
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, what a horrible film.



Eh, seemed pretty decent to me. 


fine if people  don't approve of people of the list of people on the poll (besides who I won't replace Gandalf Aragorn, Saruman even if my arms were twisted)

make a list of 5 people you want me to put on the poll and I'll contact the mods to edit the poll.


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2012)

Bender said:


> Eh, seemed pretty decent to me.
> 
> 
> fine if people  don't approve of people of the list of people on the poll (besides who I won't replace Gandalf Aragorn, Saruman even if my arms were twisted)
> ...



I saw that shit in a bad ass theater while high as a kite and it still bored me to death.

It's seriously a horrible film.

Only good thing in it was the dinosaur chase scene... Which I must admit was pretty fucking dope in theater.


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I saw that shit in a bad ass theater while high as a kite and it still bored me to death.
> 
> It's seriously a horrible film.
> 
> Only good thing in it was the dinosaur chase scene... Which I must admit was pretty fucking dope in theater.



Even if you say it's bad your opinion is moot to the people who nominated for an academy award. Also I hardly think Peter Jackson should be called terrible for that film. It's only one film. It's not like it had terrible dialogue like Star Wars Attack of the clones.


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2012)

What also makes Peter Jackson so epic is that he's the first director to ever get a fantasy film nominated for an award. Not to mention it's up there with Titanic. Other directors can suck on that.


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2012)

Bender said:


> It's not like it had terrible dialogue like Star Wars Attack of the clones.




You're joking right?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2012)

_Star Wars_ had worse dialogue than _Lord of the Rings._


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2012)

Obviously, but some of the dialogue in King Kong rivals SW.... :s


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2012)

@ Grape Krush

I'm deadly serious, SW dialogue sucks monkey balls. The only noticeably good instances of good dialogue are those of the original series. Namely Obi-Wan's force ghosting, Yoda's, Duel with Vader in new hope dialogue, Luke I am your father exchange, also the strike me down.

However, the new prequel series: Terribleness everywhere. Anakin, and Padme exchange in Ep II and III is hilariously bad. I mean seriously did Lucas read the abridged book of Shakespeare dialogue? Peter Jack at least knew how to do one without making Aragorn come across as corny like Anakin did.

Also When Jackson did a funny scene he didn't have to try hard while Lucas is asserting too much effort. And battle scene climaxes I don't see the ones SW being as glorious as Lotr's. 

Also why do you keep bringing up King Kong trying to use that against Lucas as leverage for why he's not terrible? Dude, King Kong as I said before is an academy winner. Eps I II and III are not.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 3, 2012)

The extended version BDRip was 200GB! I love these movies though, makes me want to read the books again. I'll definitely read _The Hobbit_ before I go see it in the movies.


----------



## Jay Kay (Feb 3, 2012)

The extended versions are sooo much better than the original ones. Once you see them, you simply cannot go back. 
I wasn't too fond of return of the king until I saw the extended movie, and then it became great as well. Mouth of Sauron ftw.

Anyway, the two towers is the best overall IMO, for like a billion reasons.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Have you never seen King Kong?
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, what a horrible film.



I actually liked that film.


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2012)

Aye c'mon peopel I'm serious tell me which chars you want me to take out the poll out of the poll options (cept Aragorn, Gandalf, Saruman) and replace with who.


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2012)

Jay Kay said:


> The extended versions are sooo much better than the original ones. Once you see them, you simply cannot go back.
> I wasn't too fond of return of the king until I saw the extended movie, and then it became great as well. Mouth of Sauron ftw.
> 
> Anyway, the two towers is the best overall IMO, for like a billion reasons.



What's so good about the extended versions?


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What's so good about the extended versions?



It includes a bitchin load of kick-ass scenes that surpass the epicness that you saw in theaters.


----------



## Jay Kay (Feb 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What's so good about the extended versions?


A bunch of things. 
The extra scenes for starters. All kinds of them. 

(spoilers) 

Some add more spectacle (Gandalf vs Witch-King), others more tension and awesome characters (Mouth of Sauron), others character developement, or more world building, or just show you stuff you just wanna see, like what happens with Sarumane.
Other cool things include more poetry from Treebeard, or neat additions like the Ent Water scene.
My favourite extension, and that's just me, is right after the famous "Authority is not given to you to deny the return of the king, stewart" moment, when Gandalf storms off the throne room and goes into a nice, long monologue.

Other than that, I felt that the music usage was improved, and the whole experience became more atmospheric.

Overall, I think the movies become richer. Waaay richer. And more immersive.

On the other hand, they're hella long. RotK is like 4 hours...


----------



## Jimin (Feb 3, 2012)

I take it most of the people here would recommend I see the extended editions of the first three movies?

Speaking of which, are they gonna do a theatrical version and an extended version of the Hobbit movies as well?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2012)

I have very low exceptions for The Hobbit. His latest films haven't been great, but maybe if he's in a familiar environment he can work that magic he had once.


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2012)

I made the changes to the poll you guys were chaping my ass about you guys.


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 4, 2012)

I loved The Lord of the Rings Trilogy! I enjoyed The Two Towers the most! 
The battle scenes, the drama, everything was just perfect...


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

My only main problem with Jackson's King Kong is that it's too long for no reason. Otherwise it's a good movie. Let off the haterade, Krush. It's better than every prequel, and the best Kong movie at that.


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> My only main problem with Jackson's King Kong is that it's too long for no reason. Otherwise it's a good movie. Let off the haterade, Krush. It's better than every prequel.



Word up (rented movie not too long ago). 

Peter Jackson shall forever be a legendary movie director


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2012)

Bender said:


> Even if you say it's bad your opinion is moot to the people who nominated for an academy award.



About as relevant as being nominated for a Nickelodeon movie award. The Oscars aren't exactly high brow.

 Though I do not think King Kong is a bad movie, and I thought it was well directed.


----------



## Huntress (Feb 4, 2012)

I think my fave is Return of the King, mainly cause it had my favorite scene in it, which is the Minas Morgul part.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 4, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> It was pretty bad, but that was 7 years ago
> 
> I don't think one duff film categorises someone as a joke



I'm going to amend my comment here: it wasn't bad, just overlong, and dragged in parts, and I didn't like jack black in it. It is actually one of the few films to make me cry (the ice scene near the end if you must know).


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> About as relevant as being nominated for a Nickelodeon movie award. The Oscars aren't exactly high brow.



Fail comparison my friend. Nickelodeon is about as starry eye juvenile girl trash and is about as trashy as the MTV movie awards are.

On King Kong

I like how humanized King Kong was in the remake in comparison to the original. The ice scene as well as him being gun down makes me hate humanity. Well even MORE than Rise of the planet of the apes did.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2012)

Bender said:


> Fail comparison my friend. Nickelodeon is about as starry eye juvenile girl trash and is about as trashy as the MTV movie awards are.


That's actually my point. I was slandering the academy awards.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Feb 4, 2012)

Why no Legolas?


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> That's actually my point. I was slandering the academy awards.



and yet I wasn't talking about Nickelodeon or MTV's academy's awards.  Or are you just angry at  Lotr in general since it wins all the awards that Star Wars never won? Even without the awards it has a permanent place in society as one of the best movie trilogies. 



@Artful Lurker

Legolas is on the poll


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2012)

Bender said:


> and yet I wasn't talking about Nickelodeon or MTV's academy's awards.


Is English your first language?



> Or are you just angry at  Lotr in general since it wins all the awards that Star Wars never won?


When did I mention Star Wars?



> Even without the awards it has a permanent place in society as one of the best movie trilogies.



What does that have to do with anything? You brought up the academy awards as if it was high brow, and I was merely telling you that the Academy doesn't recognize quality. I never showed my disdain or even exposed my rating of Lord of the Rings. I thought all of the movies were great personally, you get defensive rather easily.


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Is English your first language?



Uhh yeah



> When did I mention Star Wars?



Eh, never said you did, was just assuming bro (what with Grape Krush saying the prequel series didn't have ridiculous dialogue).




> What does that have to do with anything? You brought up the academy awards as if it was high brow, and I was merely telling you that the Academy doesn't recognize quality.



The academy awards are somewhat high brow. If not do enlighten me as to what movies that were considered grand didn't make the awards. If they weren't a big deal then I doubt actors, directors wouldn't make big deals over not once being nominated for a single award pertaining to the show.



> I never showed my disdain or even exposed my rating of Lord of the Rings. I thought all of the movies were great personally, you get defensive rather easily.



Eh, I won't deny that.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 4, 2012)

Ah yes it was good times when these were coming out. The great cinematic trilogy of our generation, similar to what Star Wars was for those past. I had no idea about the franchise and was introduced to it through the movies. Read the book afterwards and found it quite bland however.


----------



## Bender (Feb 5, 2012)

Watching Lord of the rings Return of the king and I swear to god I hate the living hell out of Gollum. I wish Frodo and Sam had killed his ass a while ago. Dude is one ridiculous ass troll.


----------

